# Easton EC90 26.0 bars w/4-bolt stem?



## JBF (Feb 6, 2002)

I am thinking of using a pair of 26.0 Easton EC90 Equipe Pro carbon bars with a Syntace F99 or Ritchey WCS stem. I know Easton only recommends a 2-bolt stem for these bars, but I figure if I take care in prepping all surfaces and install/torque carefully I should not have a problem. I have an old 2-bolt stem (3T Zepp) I could use, but would save about 40 grams going to the Syntace/Ritchey stems.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

You will be fine with the Syntace. They play well with ANY carbon bar.


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

*I have the same exact bars.*

Personally, I wouldn't use a 4-bolt stem because it'll void the warranty on the bars. I use an ITM "the stem", which is a two-bolt stem and is pretty darn light if that's what you're into.


----------



## JBF (Feb 6, 2002)

I'm glad to hear that. I just received my new F99 stem from the Syntace recall. It arrived weighing 104 grams with steel bolts (105mm).

I have read Easton's tech article about 2-bolt vs. 4-bolt and it seems to dwell on 2-bolt being more forgiving to improper installation, weighing the same, and being stronger than 4 smaller Ti bolts. They may be correct. But on closer inspection, the Syntace (and WCS) is really a 4-bolt stem with two 2-bolt faceplates. The Easton article focuses on one piece 4-bolt plates and the "rocker effect" caused by improper tightening pinching the bar on the edge. 

I figure the Easton bars are equal or better strength & quality than the competitors who don't take the same stand on the 4-bolt issue.


----------

